# OT: ahahahaha



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

SOMEBODY HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! I DONT WANNA BE IN THE NBA ANYMORE!!  

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e102/Sactownhero/JACK4668.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What was it?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

i was looking at some summer league game pics and found it... pretty hilarious that the ball is nowhere in sight haha


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

This image or video has been moved or deleted.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

this thread makes no more sense anymore...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Never did


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Never did


what did u want out of it?? its a joke dawg lighten up.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No I understand, but there's no picture. I never saw the picture. So it never made sense to me.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

gayest thread award goes to......this one by Sac23Kings _l_


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> gayest thread award goes to......this one by Sac23Kings _l_


Nah, that award goes to you for this thread.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shady™ said:


> Nah, that award goes to you for this thread.


Get off your high horse. That is an interesting thread.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

am i the only 1 who can see the pic now or is it still not there?? cause i can see it


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't see it... Neither can anyone in the thread


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Bottom line, who cares. END OF DISCUSSION.


----------

